# chicano park ATX sundays



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

lets see chicano park in atx on sundays


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 18 2008, 08:09 AM~10445732
> *lets see chicano park in atx on sundays
> *


post pics or vids. that you got from chillen in chicano park on a sunday!  ...(BIG RICK I KNOW YOU GOT SOME PICS...POST AWAY! :biggrin: )


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

i remeber those days, post them pics up....i would but dont have any with me, left them at home (TX)....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 18 2008, 09:48 AM~10445983
> *post pics or vids. that you got from chillen in chicano park on a sunday!  ...(BIG RICK I KNOW YOU GOT SOME PICS...POST AWAY! :biggrin: )
> *



will do.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

it's not what it use to be.......you can count all the lowriders on one hand the rest are 20's and above,a whole bunch of punks ridn' stupid.....nobody rides hydro's any more.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 18 2008, 09:53 PM~10450805
> *it's not what it use to be.......you can count all the lowriders on one hand the rest are 20's and above,a whole bunch of punks ridn' stupid.....nobody rides hydro's any more.
> *


x2


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 18 2008, 07:53 PM~10450805
> *it's not what it use to be.......you can count all the lowriders on one hand the rest are 20's and above,a whole bunch of punks ridn' stupid.....nobody rides hydro's any more.
> *


dam,


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Apr 19 2008, 12:19 AM~10451744
> *dam,
> *


sad but true :tears:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 19 2008, 07:40 AM~10452672
> *sad but true  :tears:
> *


yup!...must admitt times have changed!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

make a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10453400
> *make a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 19 2008, 12:12 PM~10453540
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :biggrin: use creamy not crunchy


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 19 2008, 11:18 AM~10453563
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :biggrin: use creamy not crunchy
> *


but i like crunchy


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 19 2008, 12:16 PM~10453278
> *yup!...must admitt times have changed!
> *


  13x7 all day homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 18 2008, 08:53 PM~10450805
> *it's not what it use to be.......you can count all the lowriders on one hand the rest are 20's and above,a whole bunch of punks ridn' stupid.....nobody rides hydro's any more.</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>Im almost done with my car, ill hop on them for you. On 13's of coarse.lol :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*I POSTED ALOT OF PICS GO TO THIS LINK* :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=405261&st=0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Apr 20 2008, 01:37 PM~10459850
> *Im almost done with my car, ill hop on them for you. On 13's of coarse.lol :thumbsup:
> *


sweet thanx :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 19 2008, 09:24 PM~10456804
> * 13x7 all day homie! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this was takin at the park :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Knights in the background


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 19 2008, 09:24 PM~10456804
> * 13x7 all day homie! :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW IT! :biggrin: ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics Miklo....:thumbsup:,man I wish it was like that now.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics Miklo :thumbsup:,man I wish it was like that now


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 20 2008, 12:24 PM~10460127
> *I POSTED ALOT OF PICS GO TO THIS LINK :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=405261&st=0
> *


This is for Chicano Park in San Diego....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 21 2008, 01:23 PM~10467468
> *nice pics Miklo :thumbsup:,man I wish it was like that now
> *


  x2, i wish i was around back then


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

did anyone go out to the park yesterday!?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 02:44 PM~10467621
> * x2, i wish i was around back then
> *


yea me 2


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

on some 30' at chicano


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 09:34 PM~10470292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 07:34 PM~10470292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Thats Badazz!...i think thats the same guy who owns ''texas made''


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2008, 10:31 PM~10471731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

lil video of how it go down now days at the park  .....aint the same no more AT ALL!  
http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/T...endinatx038.flv


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT :burn:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics Alex


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2008, 11:32 PM~10471745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Monte! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

AnyOne...Any More Pics!?..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Apr 24 2008, 09:05 PM~10497977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: .....work is goin good! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 21 2008, 11:51 PM~10471953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she was one fine ass MILF :biggrin:
NOT THE TWO AT THE BOTTOM! :angry: :burn: :barf:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 06:08 PM~10461355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best paint jobs in the ATX to this day...IMO


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

was dead today hopefully more next week :angry:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 27 2008, 09:11 PM~10517289
> *was dead today hopefully more next week  :angry:
> *


yup yup it waz :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 27 2008, 08:11 PM~10517289
> *was dead today hopefully more next week  :angry:
> *


Because all The People Wuz at a carshow...there wuz the dallas carshow and one in buda yesterday!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I was @ the Buda show I hoped people would have cruised through to the park afterwards ... :uh: owell


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:14 AM~10519610
> *I was @ the Buda show I hoped people would have cruised through to the park afterwards ...  :uh:  owell
> *


people jus got too tired i Guess!  ....got any pics from da show!? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nah man wifes camera broken :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:08 AM~10519782
> *nah man wifes camera broken  :angry:
> *


 damn, dat sux!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I do but my laptop has been broken for a while and I can't use my phone to download pics,plus I'd get in trouble @ wrk.......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 08:59 AM~10520415
> *I do but my laptop has been broken for a while and I can't use my phone to download pics,plus I'd get in trouble @ wrk.......
> *


its all goood!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so how's work going?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 09:10 AM~10520493
> *so how's work going?
> *


good!..tiring.. :biggrin: ...but i want the paper! :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 28 2008, 10:11 AM~10520502
> *good!..tiring.. :biggrin: ...but i want the paper! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 28 2008, 10:11 AM~10520502
> *good!..tiring.. :biggrin: ...but i want the paper! :biggrin:
> *


thats why i come to wrk everyday


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 12:40 PM~10522455
> *thats why i come to wrk everyday
> *


fa sho' :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall want to cruise to the park this sunday after the show?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 12:56 PM~10522601
> *yall want to cruise to the park this sunday after the show?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 01:56 PM~10522601
> *yall want to cruise to the park this sunday after the show?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 01:56 PM~10522601
> *yall want to cruise to the park this sunday after the show?
> *


 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 06:35 PM~10525315
> *:0
> *



what happend? u saw a titty...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 28 2008, 07:43 PM~10525404
> *what happend? u saw a titty...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


yo miklo the park sounds like a good idea after the show !!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT For Chicano Park!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10538413
> *
> *


so you goin to the show this weekend!?...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Take it To The Top!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 08:53 PM~10547286
> *Take it To The Top!
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Were not sure if were going yet


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 1 2008, 11:18 PM~10557780
> *Were not sure if were going yet
> *


  :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Who All Ended Up goin to the Park!?..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I did but peeps were crazy out there driving backwards sittin on their windows some chicks car got hit and dude took off it was crazy so I did'nt see that many peeps from show so I took off... aint like it used to be :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 09:56 AM~10577927
> *I did but peeps were crazy out there driving backwards sittin on their windows some chicks car got hit and dude took off it was crazy so I did'nt see that many peeps from show so I took off...  aint like it used to be   :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 5 2008, 07:47 AM~10577880
> *Who All Ended Up goin to the Park!?..
> *


 :wave: 
it was pretty tight and chilled when all the low lows came threw  i had to leave early but it was fun


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 12:40 PM~10578934
> *:wave:
> it was pretty tight and chilled when all the low lows came threw   i had to leave early but it was fun
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 09:56 AM~10577927
> *I did but peeps were crazy out there driving backwards sittin on their windows some chicks car got hit and dude took off it was crazy so I did'nt see that many peeps from show so I took off...  aint like it used to be  :uh:
> *



yeah that $^!* WAS KRAZY i almost got ran over. old boy made a fast get away to avoid a beatdown that's how the girls car got hit


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 07:56 AM~10577927
> *I did but peeps were crazy out there driving backwards sittin on their windows some chicks car got hit and dude took off it was crazy so I did'nt see that many peeps from show so I took off...  aint like it used to be  :uh:
> *


 :uh: it aint the same no more at all..Need More low-lows!.. :biggrin: ...


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 11:35 AM~10578546
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


DAM YOUNGSTERS!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 11:05 AM~10579184
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


what???

Melanie was all sick


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 5 2008, 01:20 PM~10579299
> *yeah that $^!* WAS KRAZY  i almost got ran over. old boy made a fast get away to avoid a beatdown that's how the girls car got hit
> *



prophecy CC CEO aka NEO from the matrix cuz he did like the Matrix when that Tahoe came over the curb almost ran him over.... :wow: 










:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

he really almost got hit, i thought he was just joking :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

NAH MAN HE REALLY DID ALMOST GET HIT.... I THINK SOMEONE DID GET HIT CUZ EVERYONE WAS ASKING IF SOME KID WAS OK I COULDNT SEE TOO WELL CUZ MY ALLERGIES KICKED IN AT THE SHOW ... EYES LOOKED ALL RETARDED ...  BUT LUCKILY NO ONE WAS DOWN FOR TOO LONG EVERYTHING HAPPENED SO FAST ....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 01:53 PM~10580545
> *NAH MAN HE REALLY DID ALMOST GET HIT....  I THINK SOMEONE DID GET HIT CUZ EVERYONE WAS ASKING IF SOME KID WAS OK I COULDNT SEE TOO WELL CUZ MY ALLERGIES KICKED IN AT THE SHOW ...  EYES LOOKED ALL RETARDED ...   BUT LUCKILY NO ONE WAS DOWN FOR TOO LONG EVERYTHING HAPPENED SO FAST ....
> *


 :nosad: thats crazy


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 02:53 PM~10580545
> *NAH MAN HE REALLY DID ALMOST GET HIT....  I THINK SOMEONE DID GET HIT CUZ EVERYONE WAS ASKING IF SOME KID WAS OK I COULDNT SEE TOO WELL CUZ MY ALLERGIES KICKED IN AT THE SHOW ...  EYES LOOKED ALL RETARDED ...   BUT LUCKILY NO ONE WAS DOWN FOR TOO LONG EVERYTHING HAPPENED SO FAST ....
> *



sad thing is i know that dude :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Gary told me that somebody just walked up to this dude in a suburban and just started swingin at him, then the one in the burban put it in reverse and backed into somebody and burned off then everyone started chasing him. Man, they act stupid out there :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 05:28 PM~10581749
> *Gary told me that somebody just walked up to this dude in a suburban and just started swingin at him, then the one in the burban put it in reverse and backed into somebody and burned off then everyone started chasing him. Man, they act stupid out there :angry:
> *


what ever happen to just chillin


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 06:28 PM~10581749
> *Gary told me that somebody just walked up to this dude in a suburban and just started swingin at him, then the one in the burban put it in reverse and backed into somebody and burned off then everyone started chasing him. Man, they act stupid out there :angry:
> *


Shit like that makes the spot HOT thats why nobody can hang out anywhere,sombody always acting stupid :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

And they are always the people with big wheels causing trouble and driving crazy. I wish they would find some where else to "cruise", fuck that we should take it back. :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

everyone just needs to put spokes on there rides and just chill :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 09:56 AM~10577927
> *I did but peeps were crazy out there driving backwards sittin on their windows some chicks car got hit and dude took off it was crazy so I did'nt see that many peeps from show so I took off...  aint like it used to be  :uh:
> *



yea i seen that foo hangin out the car like that and driving backwards. and he wasnt just cruisin he was punchin it at times like a dumbass. was he the one that hit that chick's car? it was tight out there cept for the young ****** acting stupid. but bro i didnt even get to see you at the show. i seen ur ride and the other one from Firme Tiempo next to yours but never saw u. how did you do at the show? It was good to see the people i did get a chance to see. Saw Big Rick, Miklo, and Cut n 3s and Eligh "i think thats his name" iam not good with peoples names my bad.. Then i seen most of em at the park too..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 05:45 PM~10581860
> *And they are always the people with big wheels causing trouble and driving crazy. I wish they would find some where else to "cruise", fuck that we should take it back. :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :werd: maybe setup some kind of guarded entry at the entry of the parking lot....or maybe start cruisin da logs once again???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 06:28 PM~10581749
> *Gary told me that somebody just walked up to this dude in a suburban and just started swingin at him, then the one in the burban put it in reverse and backed into somebody and burned off then everyone started chasing him. Man, they act stupid out there :angry:
> *



dammit thats crazy i didnt see that part.. i did have 2 crazy homegirls hangin out my sunroof and passenger window though so i really couldnt see much. i was tryin to avoid gettin hit by everyone who was swangin all crazy behind me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 05:10 PM~10582054
> *dammit thats crazy i didnt see that part.. i did have 2 crazy homegirls hangin out my sunroof and passenger window though so i really couldnt see much.  i was tryin to avoid gettin hit by everyone who was swangin all crazy behind me
> *


 :roflmao: yeah i saw that :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THE LOGS OR GO BACK BY TENNIS COURTS AGAIN...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wheres "the logs" ???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 07:06 PM~10582026
> *yea i seen that foo hangin out the car like that and driving backwards.  and he wasnt just cruisin he was punchin it at times like a dumbass.  was he the one that hit that chick's car? it was tight out there cept for the young ****** acting stupid.  but bro i didnt even get to see you at the show.  i seen ur ride and the other one from Firme Tiempo next to yours but never saw u.  how did you do at the show?  It was good to see the people i did get a chance to see.  Saw Big Rick, Miklo, and Cut n 3s and Eligh "i think thats his name"  iam not good with peoples names my bad.. Then i seen most of em at the park too..
> *



YEAH MAN THERE WERE ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE AT THE SHOW SAW TITO ... RICK GOT ME AND BRO N LAW IN 90'S ST. CLASS BRO GOT 2ND ME 3RD AT LEAST WE KEPT IT BETWEEN US 3 :biggrin: BUT WATCH OUT RICK I'M COMING BACK FOR THAT # 1 SPOT... :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10582096
> *wheres "the logs" ???
> *



lol i just flushed a couple of em earlier :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10582096
> *wheres "the logs" ???
> *


 :nicoderm: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 07:16 PM~10582106
> *YEAH MAN THERE WERE ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE AT THE SHOW SAW TITO ...  RICK GOT ME AND BRO N LAW IN 90'S ST. CLASS BRO GOT 2ND ME 3RD  AT LEAST WE KEPT IT BETWEEN US 3  :biggrin:  BUT WATCH OUT RICK I'M COMING BACK FOR THAT # 1 SPOT...  :banghead:
> *



awreadyyy.. thats whats up. its all bout competition que no? but after its all said n done, we still all family. just like if me and miklo both had hoppers hell yea id talk shit while we hop but at the end of the day we all chill n get fucked up. thats wha i love bout this sport. if we all dont support each other then who's gonna support us? damn iam over here all preaching n shit haha.. anywayz hey Miklo at the show did they have you , me, and eligh together in the same class? thats what Tito or somebody said but i wasnt sure.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 07:17 PM~10582115
> *lol i just flushed a couple of em earlier  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: 

so what, or where is it ???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 07:12 PM~10582071
> *:roflmao: yeah i saw that :biggrin:
> *



yea by the end of the night everyone in the park knew the white girl's name was amber cuz of the shirt she bought at the show. but i know wha i did see.. i saw that girl that Rick had pics of from the San Antonio show i think it was. that girl with the tattoo on her thigh.. damn that girl thick as hell in person :thumbsup: and i seen all kinds of fools hollaring at her .. i wanted to stop to


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 06:16 PM~10582106
> *YEAH MAN THERE WERE ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE AT THE SHOW SAW TITO ...  RICK GOT ME AND BRO N LAW IN 90'S ST. CLASS BRO GOT 2ND ME 3RD  AT LEAST WE KEPT IT BETWEEN US 3  :biggrin:  BUT WATCH OUT RICK I'M COMING BACK FOR THAT # 1 SPOT...  :banghead:
> *



sure sure... what ever keep dreaming. i hope it keeps going the way it is going. i can not wait to see the standings


benny bring it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 06:23 PM~10582174
> *yea by the end of the night everyone in the park knew the white girl's name was amber cuz of the shirt she bought at the show.  but i know wha i did see.. i saw that girl that Rick had pics of from the San Antonio show i think it was.  that girl with the tattoo on her thigh.. damn that girl thick as hell in person  :thumbsup: and i seen all kinds of fools hollaring at her .. i wanted to stop to
> *



lol.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam still trippin on that foo driving backwards hanging out the window like that.. was he the one that hit some chick's car?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 06:16 PM~10582106
> *YEAH MAN THERE WERE ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE AT THE SHOW SAW TITO ...  RICK GOT ME AND BRO N LAW IN 90'S ST. CLASS BRO GOT 2ND ME 3RD  AT LEAST WE KEPT IT BETWEEN US 3  :biggrin:  BUT WATCH OUT RICK I'M COMING BACK FOR THAT # 1 SPOT...  :banghead:
> *



sup homie, good seein ya out there, car looked good....congrats on the win.... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 5 2008, 07:23 PM~10582176
> *sure sure...  what ever keep dreaming. i hope it keeps going the way it is going.  i can not wait to see the standings
> benny bring it
> *



:thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 07:29 PM~10582216
> *iam still trippin on that foo driving backwards hanging out the window like that.. was he the one that hit some chick's car?
> *


NO


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 5 2008, 07:23 PM~10582176
> *sure sure...  what ever keep dreaming. i hope it keeps going the way it is going.  i can not wait to see the standings
> benny bring it
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 06:45 PM~10581860
> *And they are always the people with big wheels causing trouble and driving crazy. I wish they would find some where else to "cruise", fuck that we should take it back. :angry:
> *


Tell the to take that shit to Givins Park :angry:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10582096
> *wheres "the logs" ???
> *


by longhorn dam,across form the basball field


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 07:06 PM~10582026
> *yea i seen that foo hangin out the car like that and driving backwards.  and he wasnt just cruisin he was punchin it at times like a dumbass.  was he the one that hit that chick's car? it was tight out there cept for the young ****** acting stupid.  but bro i didnt even get to see you at the show.  i seen ur ride and the other one from Firme Tiempo next to yours but never saw u.  how did you do at the show?  It was good to see the people i did get a chance to see.  Saw Big Rick, Miklo, and Cut n 3s and Eligh "i think thats his name"  iam not good with peoples names my bad.. Then i seen most of em at the park too..
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 5 2008, 08:08 PM~10582555
> *Tell the to take that shit to Givins Park :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 06:34 PM~10582250
> *:thumbsup:  :twak:
> *


 :ugh: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 06:35 PM~10582268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

chicano last sunday


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 6 2008, 06:01 PM~10591805
> *chicano last sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I told ya'll it aint wat it use 2 b.......I wouldn't mind da big wheels if it was not youngsters driving out there they r da ones ruining it 4 everybody else and making people dat drive big rims look bad......just my 2 cents


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 06:26 AM~10597137
> *I told ya'll it aint wat it use 2 b.......I wouldn't mind da big wheels if it was not youngsters driving out there they r da ones ruining it 4 everybody else and making people dat drive big rims look bad......just my 2 cents
> *


thats right..:yessad: ....I have no Problems With Big Rimed cars either..and i guess its jus a big coincedence that People Who Do Start stuff have big rims on there car :uh: ..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 5 2008, 06:08 PM~10582555
> *Tell the to take that shit to Givins Park :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 8 2008, 08:47 AM~10606434
> *TTT!..
> *


y u yelling????????:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 6 2008, 06:01 PM~10591805
> *chicano last sunday
> 
> 
> ...



atleast Chucky from Latin Rollerz is out there representing :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 09:06 PM~10583086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: but thats a bad pic of me though :barf: lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 07:16 AM~10606569
> *y u yelling????????:biggrin:
> *


CUZ!...THATS HOW I TALK!!...HAVENT YOU SEEN ANY OF MY MOOVIES!!!??..(dave chapelle samuel adams) :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:





I was waiting 4 dat


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 09:26 AM~10607504
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> I was waiting 4 dat
> *


I HAD TO DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI&feature=related


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc&feature=related


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn car.. i blow one of my hoses


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone goin to the park today!?..


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 11 2008, 03:52 PM~10629733
> *anyone goin to the park today!?..
> *


i ended up going foo n your cousin two and this other dude from miracles c.c.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 12 2008, 06:37 AM~10633621
> *i ended up going foo  n your cousin two  and this other dude from miracles c.c.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: ...hangin out wit them miracles boys (johnny and jesse)


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 12 2008, 07:41 AM~10633645
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: ...hangin out wit them miracles boys (johnny and jesse)
> *


yeserrrrrrrrr latinrollerzc.c. wer ther too o yeah n them carzy dudes that swang all backwards actin stupid


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 9 2008, 02:24 PM~10617948
> *damn car..  i blow one of my hoses
> *


that sux :uh: ...nice pinstripe though :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 12 2008, 08:07 AM~10634132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz this from the past weekend!?..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 12 2008, 08:47 AM~10633668
> *yeserrrrrrrrr  latinrollerzc.c. wer ther too o yeah n them carzy dudes that swang all backwards actin stupid
> *


that's why one of them got their windshield cracked and back glass shattered................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10638833
> *that's why one of them got their windshield cracked and back glass shattered................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dainm 4 real who did :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2008, 06:30 PM~10638833
> *that's why one of them got their windshield cracked and back glass shattered................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: that sux.. did you see how it happend!?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 13 2008, 08:28 AM~10642587
> *dainm 4 real who did  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 



> * that sux.. did you see how it happend!?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

what car waz it


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2008, 08:15 AM~10643094
> *
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: ..you ready for the victoria show!?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I know I am......


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Knights Line Up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 13 2008, 02:17 PM~10644867
> *Knights Line Up
> *



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 13 2008, 02:17 PM~10644867
> *Knights Line Up
> *


K ONDA NEO ? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 13 2008, 01:17 PM~10644867
> *Knights Line Up
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 12 2008, 08:47 AM~10633668
> *yeserrrrrrrrr  latinrollerzc.c. wer ther too o yeah n them carzy dudes that swang all backwards actin stupid
> *



man bro i seen that shit too. that one dude that was sittin on his drivers door and drivin backwards n shit. i stayed behind Eligh where it was safe :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 12 2008, 08:47 AM~10633668
> *yeserrrrrrrrr  latinrollerzc.c. wer ther too o yeah n them carzy dudes that swang all backwards actin stupid
> *



man bro i seen that shit too. that one dude that was sittin on his drivers door and drivin backwards n shit. i stayed behind Eligh where it was safe :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^whut up!^^^


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 13 2008, 05:05 PM~10646977
> *man bro i seen that shit too.  that one dude that was sittin on his drivers door and drivin backwards n shit.  i stayed behind Eligh where it was safe  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 13 2008, 02:03 PM~10644801
> *:biggrin: ..you ready for the victoria show!?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2008, 08:02 AM~10652462
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i know your ready alex :biggrin: .. did you do new things to the carlo?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 14 2008, 10:08 AM~10652509
> *i know your ready alex :biggrin: .. did you do new things to the carlo?..
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up ? HOPE EVERY 1 MADE IT THROUGH LAST NIGHTS STORM OK... her in Kyle we did'nt get nuthin..


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 05:43 AM~10659826
> *whats up ?  HOPE EVERY 1 MADE IT THROUGH LAST NIGHTS STORM OK...  her in Kyle we did'nt get nuthin..
> *


well u got lucky ova here in hutto got hit bad :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^everywhere up north wuz bad^^


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 15 2008, 07:56 AM~10660022
> *well u got lucky ova here in hutto  got hit bad  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



over here in the cameron area got hit hard too but it didnt hail like we expected it too thank God cuz i dont have a garage i was gettin ready to go park at the carwash like i had to one time last year. i got full coverage but still fuck dat.. i wouldve cried and not made it to victoria this weekend


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2008, 08:30 AM~10660500
> *over here in the cameron area got hit hard too but it didnt hail like we expected it too thank God cuz i dont have a garage i was gettin ready to go park at the carwash like i had to one time last year.  i got full coverage but still fuck dat..  i wouldve cried and not made it to victoria this weekend
> *


yeah we dint get hail ova here ether


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Shit falling tree limbs and baby birds is what u gotta worrry about......and the rain drops a re huge in Texas.....lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2008, 11:38 PM~10658481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 15 2008, 08:06 AM~10660808
> *yeah we dint get hail ova here ether
> *


yea we did :yes:!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2008, 07:30 AM~10660500
> *over here in the cameron area got hit hard too but it didnt hail like we expected it too thank God cuz i dont have a garage i was gettin ready to go park at the carwash like i had to one time last year.  i got full coverage but still fuck dat..  i wouldve cried and not made it to victoria this weekend
> *


thats what i did :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 15 2008, 01:01 PM~10662535
> *yea we did :yes:!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

not going to the park this weekend will be driving back from Victoria :biggrin: 



Get well soon Chicano Park :tears:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 16 2008, 07:01 AM~10669105
> *not going to the park this weekend will be driving back from Victoria  :biggrin:
> Get well soon Chicano Park  :tears:
> *


dainm is enyone goin this week end :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe 95% of people on layitlow out of ATX area is going to Victoria...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 16 2008, 06:14 AM~10669150
> *dainm is enyone goin this week end  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


shows come first mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2008, 09:11 AM~10661254
> *
> *


Alex You Know Miracles C.C. will Be There...(at yalls show!)! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wuts poppin in here...who all went down to the park yesterday?  ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 16 2008, 01:49 PM~10671195
> *Alex You Know Miracles C.C. will Be There...(at yalls show!)!  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 07:31 AM~10685570
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how thangs go at the show in victoria?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

IT WENT GREAT.....I THINK :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 20 2008, 08:07 AM~10694949
> *IT WENT GREAT.....I THINK :biggrin:
> *


did u win the ttt award?.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea.....:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 20 2008, 10:07 AM~10694949
> *IT WENT GREAT.....I THINK :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 13 2008, 02:57 PM~10645153
> *K ONDA NEO ?  :biggrin:
> *


*Q-Vo Homie so how did it go in Victoria ?*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

VICTORIA WAS ALL GOOD A LIL HOT BUT GOOD ....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 20 2008, 09:16 AM~10695303
> *Yea.....:biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: ... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 20 2008, 02:22 PM~10697300
> *VICTORIA WAS ALL GOOD A LIL HOT BUT GOOD ....
> *


man dont even get started on the weather :uh: ...Its starting to get hot as fuck..Birds are dying of heat stroke! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I know huh !!!! yesterday passing by one of those digital clock/temp things on the side of the road read 102


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 08:59 AM~10702947
> *I know huh !!!!  yesterday passing by one of those digital clock/temp things on the side of the road read 102
> *


:0 :0


 man I love summer b/c of car shows but I hate da heat.....


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 07:59 AM~10702947
> *I know huh !!!!  yesterday passing by one of those digital clock/temp things on the side of the road read 102
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: thas hot


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+May 21 2008, 06:59 AM~10702947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea..  ..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Austin Texas heatWave Is Gonna Be Hot As Hell This Year!..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 21 2008, 11:03 AM~10703476
> *Austin Texas heatWave Is Gonna Be Hot As Hell This Year!..
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10703502
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


But You Still Goin Right?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wuts goin on in this B%^#*!!?...TTT!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 22 2008, 01:06 PM~10713302
> *Wuts goin on in this B%^#*!!?...TTT!
> *


Nun Much Mayne! :biggrin: ...Whuts da deal?..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!...where is everybody?!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone goin today?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

well we went but for like 30 nin then they junmped that vato then laws showed up :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 27 2008, 05:50 AM~10744351
> *well we went but for like 30 nin then they junmped that vato then laws showed up  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


I KNOW :uh: ...hahah that sucked


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

otra vez :thumbsdown: :nono: :loco: :nosad: :twak: :uh: cant just go anywhere just to chill without some people F'n up.... New cruise spot request just for those who just wanna chill .... Any suggestions ?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 27 2008, 07:50 AM~10744351
> *well we went but for like 30 nin then they junmped that vato then laws showed up  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



Pix or it didn't happen.....:biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 27 2008, 09:38 AM~10744996
> *Pix or it didn't happen.....:biggrin:
> *


well i dint take ey i just ran ova ther


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 27 2008, 08:44 AM~10744723
> *otra vez  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:  :twak:  :uh:    cant just go anywhere just to chill without some people F'n up....  New cruise spot request just for those who just wanna chill ....  Any suggestions ?
> *


walnut creek park(el parke de la gitara) at n.lamar tha be a great spot to just chill :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 27 2008, 09:13 AM~10745167
> *walnut creek park(el parke de la gitara) at n.lamar  tha be a great spot to just chill  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


dont know where that is!...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 27 2008, 10:36 AM~10745286
> *dont know where that is!...
> *


rite before parmer lane on north lamar


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn that would be like an hour drive for me from kyle :angry: .... wish the sonic on Riverside was still open that would be a cool chill spot on Saturday and Sundays...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 27 2008, 12:25 PM~10745614
> *damn that would be like an hour drive for me from kyle  :angry:  ....  wish the sonic on Riverside was still open that would be a cool chill spot on Saturday and Sundays...
> *


hooters???


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 27 2008, 09:45 AM~10745351
> *rite before parmer lane on north lamar
> *


thats kinda far for peopl deep down south..you gotta kinda make it central to where its not that far for everyone!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: I LIKE HOOTERSS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10746303
> *:biggrin: I LIKE HOOTERSS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2008, 01:27 PM~10746099
> *hooters???
> *



Good spot....nice view


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10744996
> *Pix or it didn't happen.....:biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@May 27 2008, 08:39 PM~10749586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats crazy^^^!...but that how it goes down these days...and which hooters is everyone talkin about??...where is it?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 28 2008, 01:19 PM~10754330
> *Thats crazy^^^!...but that how it goes down these days...and which on Riverside *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the one that i get lost going to :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 28 2008, 11:37 AM~10754449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

How bout Congress near Frans.......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 28 2008, 08:57 PM~10758948
> *How bout Congress near Frans.......
> *


that'd be an okay spot too!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ONLY PROBLEM IS KIDS CANT RIDE BIKES THERE OR AT LEAST NOT RECOMMENDED... :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@May 27 2008, 09:39 PM~10749586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



see wha happens when i show up?? hoes always wanna fight over me n shit


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 29 2008, 01:51 PM~10763854
> *see wha happens when i show up?? hoes always wanna fight over me n shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 29 2008, 02:51 PM~10763854
> *see wha happens when i show up?? hoes always wanna fight over me n shit
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 29 2008, 03:51 PM~10763854
> *see wha happens when i show up?? hoes always wanna fight over me n shit
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 30 2008, 05:53 AM~10769283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

any one know where there is a junkyard in ATX preferably south ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 2 2008, 10:40 AM~10779540
> *any one know where there is a junkyard in ATX preferably south ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

sharing is caring let a brother know ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 2 2008, 12:31 PM~10780080
> *sharing is caring let a brother know ?
> *


Aarrones on south congress


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

aarons :loco: wwwwwwaaayyy to expensive.. damn... :angry: wanted 100 bucks for a 1 tail light... brand new go for 95 bucks..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 2 2008, 01:42 PM~10780540
> *aarons    :loco:  wwwwwwaaayyy  to expensive..  damn...  :angry:  wanted 100 bucks for a 1 tail light...  brand new go for 95 bucks..
> *


big 
4


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

big 4 ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 2 2008, 02:00 PM~10780649
> *big 4 ?
> *


its a salvage yard near aarons. its across the street on that road next to the convenient store.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ORALE MUCHOS GARCIA'S :biggrin: WILL GO BY THERE TOMMORROW...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 2 2008, 02:18 PM~10780739
> *ORALE MUCHOS GARCIA'S  :biggrin:  WILL GO BY THERE TOMMORROW...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

is anyone goin to the waco show?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 2 2008, 03:07 PM~10781008
> *is anyone goin to the waco show?..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@May 27 2008, 08:39 PM~10749586
> *
> 
> 
> ...











SHOULDN"T OF BEEN TALKING SHIT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2008, 09:39 PM~10766170
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *



lol nah i wish i had it like that though.. anywayz it was nice to see yall out at the show yesterday. iam uploadin the pics right now so ill post some in a bit. n damn it was hot den a bitch out there.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 2 2008, 07:32 PM~10783321
> *lol nah i wish i had it like that though.. anywayz it was nice to see yall out at the show yesterday.  iam uploadin the pics right now so ill post some in a bit.  n damn it was hot den a bitch out there.*


heeeellll yea it was! :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10787550
> *heeeellll yea it was! :uh:
> *



iam a dark mexican now you would think iam from San Luis Pontesi now :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 04:32 PM~10789820
> *iam a dark mexican now you would think iam from  San Luis Pontesi now  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 03:32 PM~10789820
> *iam a dark mexican now you would think iam from  San Luis Pontesi now  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

how was da party yesterday Ray?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 9 2008, 07:42 AM~10828770
> *how was da party yesterday Ray?
> *


didnt go :no: ...went to schlitterbauhn  :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 9 2008, 10:03 AM~10828911
> *didnt go :no: ...went to schlitterbauhn   :biggrin:
> *


oh yea dats right.....did momma tell I went Saturday?? What time did ya'll get back? Man my feet hurt from standing in line.....but it was fun :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 9 2008, 09:03 AM~10828911
> *didnt go :no: ...went to schlitterbauhn   :biggrin:
> *


and im goin on sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone chillin at the park this sunday? if so let me know. iam down to hit up da ATX


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 9 2008, 08:14 AM~10828964
> *oh yea dats right.....did momma tell I went Saturday?? What time did ya'll get back? Man my feet hurt from standing in line.....but it was fun :biggrin:
> *


mines too...it was koo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 11 2008, 11:33 AM~10845508
> *mines too...it was koo
> *



yall goin to the show in waco on june 22nd?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 12:21 PM~10854570
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 04:15 PM~10848570
> *yall goin to the show in waco on june 22nd?
> *


yessir ...are you goin?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 13 2008, 10:42 AM~10862175
> *yessir ...are you goin?
> *


 yezzir this 1 is actually prob the closest wego car show for me since waco is just down the road well except for our wego show in Temple in August.. hope to see yall at that 1 too :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2008, 01:36 PM~10864107
> *yezzir this 1 is actually prob the closest wego car show for me since waco is just down the road well except for our wego show in Temple in August.. hope to see yall at that 1 too  :thumbsup:
> *


yup!..MIRACLES WILL BE TRYIN TO MAKE EVERY SHOW POSSIBLE...and i see you holdin it down at all the shows too!  ...you rollin out tommorow to the park??...i will be out there rollin wit my homeboy...he wants to premier his car cause it jus got painted :biggrin: :biggrin: ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 14 2008, 12:36 PM~10868837
> *yup!..MIRACLES WILL BE TRYIN TO MAKE EVERY SHOW POSSIBLE...and i see you holdin it down at all the shows too!  ...you rollin out tommorow to the park??...i will be out there rollin wit my homeboy...he wants to premier his car cause it jus got painted :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...
> *


  awready bro .. iam gonna try n make it out there tomorrow if my gas $ is right.. are yall going to the meeting in Temple today for the CTLC. i know Knights Of Pleasure said they gonna be out there plus some car clubs from killeen, temple and waco. it'd be nice to see yall out there too .. i left directions on the reppin ATX page if you're interested.


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello Miggy254 :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jun 14 2008, 01:16 PM~10868964
> *Hello Miggy254  :wave:
> *



lol heyyyy girl whats up? what brings you to layitlow? and i dont gotta ask who this is cuz by your screen name i already know. now you gonna be like fuck myspace just watch  well its almost 6 in da morning and i just got home. iam bout to crash out.. 
have yall decided if yall makin it out to waco yet?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 11:05 AM~10868922
> *  awready bro .. iam gonna try n make it out there tomorrow if my gas $ is right.. are yall going to the meeting in Temple today for the CTLC.  i know Knights Of Pleasure said they gonna be out there plus some car clubs from killeen, temple and waco.  it'd be nice to see yall out there too .. i left directions on the reppin ATX page if you're interested.
> *


whats the meeting for??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 15 2008, 12:51 PM~10873494
> *whats the meeting for??
> *



it was for everyone interested in being a part of the Central Texas Lowrider Council. They said about 11 or 12 car clubs was at the meeting yesterday in Temple. Waco, Austin, Killeen was all there ..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2008, 01:10 PM~10874192
> *it was for everyone interested in being a part of the Central Texas Lowrider Council.  They said about 11 or 12 car clubs was at the meeting yesterday in Temple.  Waco, Austin, Killeen was all there ..
> *


 :0 what clubs all showed up?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 15 2008, 03:18 PM~10874243
> *:0  what clubs all showed up?
> *



i dont know i wasnt there.. but tito texted me n said it was like 11 or 12 clubs there maybe more .. i wanted to go though


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 18 2008, 10:53 PM~10450805
> *it's not what it use to be.......you can count all the lowriders on one hand the rest are 20's and above,a whole bunch of punks ridn' stupid.....nobody rides hydro's any more.
> *


*

*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

that jus made me glad i didnt waste the gas commin down good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yep thats them dudes I was saying riding backwards sittin on window seals swangin I picked up my shit and went to the other parking lot by the soccor fields nice cool evening and some other cars rolled by too.. guess I wasnt the only 1 worried bout my car getting plowed... :angry:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Its been about 2yrs since i've been to the park and after this past sunday, don't mind if it is another 2yrs! :thumbsdown: 

When them two fools hit each other going backwards, that just made my night, it was great! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 16 2008, 12:07 PM~10880447
> *Its been about 2yrs since i've been to the park and after this past sunday, don't mind if it is another 2yrs! :thumbsdown:
> 
> When them two fools hit each other going backwards, that just made my night, it was great! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 foreal???

Why do i allways miss the good sh*t!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

We need a new spot for Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 12:13 PM~10880495
> *We need a new spot for Saturdays and Sundays.
> *


killeen :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 02:11 PM~10880479
> *:0  foreal???
> 
> Why do i allways miss the good sh*t!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 12:27 PM~10880609
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



yeah thanks for calling :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 02:32 PM~10880648
> *yeah thanks for calling :uh:
> *


*you were at work bicthso stfu* :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 12:37 PM~10880680
> *you were at work bicthso stfu :angry: :tears:  :tears:
> *


i know :biggrin: you still could have called


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

CONGRESS AVENUE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 02:40 PM~10880707
> *i know :biggrin: you still could have called
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: *y*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:40 PM~10880711
> *CONGRESS AVENUE  !!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 12:43 PM~10880727
> *:uh:  :buttkick: y
> *


to say hey, how are you? How you doing?
You know, things people usually say who care about each other


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^j/k^^ sorry that sounded like i was serious :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

well yall hardly ever go anymore, let me know next time yall are going out there ill take the day off


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 16 2008, 02:07 PM~10880447
> *Its been about 2yrs since i've been to the park and after this past sunday, don't mind if it is another 2yrs! :thumbsdown:
> 
> When them two fools hit each other going backwards, that just made my night, it was great! :biggrin:
> *



dammit i missed it too and i was that close to going.. i was all bored yesterday and wanted to cruise somewhere. did they hit each other hard?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 02:51 PM~10880791
> *to say hey, how are you?  How you doing?
> You know, things people usually say who care about each other
> *


awwww Miklo that comment brought a tear to my eye


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 02:53 PM~10880805
> *^^^j/k^^ sorry that sounded like i was serious :roflmao:
> *


*GAY*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2008, 01:16 PM~10880959
> *awwww Miklo that comment brought a tear to my eye
> *


that was from blood in blood out, i thought you knew?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Them fools in the black maxima hanging on the doors driving backwards ran into the stock grand marquis? with the bitch on the hood! Doing like 35 backwards, and slammed right into the passenger door.... We all started clapping and laughing our ass off, at them...

NEW SPOT TO CRUISE...sounds good to me!

EVEN KILLEEN SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 01:20 PM~10880985
> *I AM GAY
> *



:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 16 2008, 01:40 PM~10881117
> *Them fools in the black maxima hanging on the doors driving backwards ran into the stock grand marquis? with the bitch on the hood! Doing like 35 backwards, and slammed right into the passenger door.... We all started clapping and laughing our ass off, at them...
> NEW SPOT TO CRUISE...sounds good to me!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

you watch the video you can see which cars they are......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 09:26 AM~10879105
> *
> *
> [/b]


*THATS FUCKED UP DRIVING BACKWARDS !! THERE GOING TO RUN SOME KID OVER OR RUN INTO SOMEONE'S RIDE ! AND GET FUCKED UP !! *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 03:40 PM~10881119
> *:0
> *


and youre my receiver


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 16 2008, 03:43 PM~10881137
> *you watch the video you can see which cars they are......
> *



yea thats the same foo that was out there the night of the cinco de mayo show... so did he burn off or did he stick around for an ass beating?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 16 2008, 01:26 PM~10880595
> *killeen  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: gas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 05:00 PM~10881698
> *:nono:
> *


Don't back talk.................*Hold my pocket bitch.*


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Miggy the two fools in the black maxima just burned off, the mexican american :biggrin: in the grand marquis stopped and was all pissed off, but took off after them like 5 minutes later. :twak: maybe was scared...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 03:06 PM~10881752
> *Don't back talk.................Hold my pocket bitch.
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 16 2008, 03:20 PM~10881828
> *Miggy the two fools in the black maxima just burned off, the mexican american :biggrin: in the grand marquis stopped and was all pissed off, but took off after them like 5 minutes later. :twak: maybe was scared...
> *


did you get your top done?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Mario is on vacation, i have appointment :biggrin: to drop it off the 23rd of this month.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what is he charging you?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Well you know, i can't spill the beans... :biggrin: 
Depend on what you want and how bad of shape things are underneath, but mine is going to cost me $450.00


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 16 2008, 03:58 PM~10882080
> *Well you know, i can't spill the beans... :biggrin:
> Depend on what you want and how bad of shape things are underneath, but mine is going to cost me $450.00
> *


thats not too bad, i like his work :thumbsup:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

MAN YOU MEAN TO TELL ME I MISSED THAT DUMB ASS IN THE MAXIMA HAVE A WRECK. OH YEAH THE FOOLS N THE LOADER GOT ARRESTED LATER ON THAT NIGHT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 09:26 AM~10879105
> *
> *
> [/b]


i like that first video!...see'n that SOME miracles c.c. members are in there swangin and bangin the texas way and not actin all stupid with it :0 (from the lac in the front to the red slab are some miracles c.c. members  :biggrin: )


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got 4sale two 15ft #8 hoses forsale in good condition and also iam looking for some 15th #6 hoses if anyone has any for sale... get at me if you know anyone who's lookin for some #8s or has some #6s they wanna sale.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2008, 02:59 PM~10907508
> *got 4sale two 15ft #8 hoses forsale in good condition and also iam looking for some 15th #6 hoses if anyone has any for sale... get at me if you know anyone who's lookin for some #8s or has some #6s they wanna sale.
> *


:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 19 2008, 11:04 PM~10910327
> *:0
> *



60 bucks if you know anyone interested. i got a homeboy who's selling them.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...how do you guys think the show went in waco?? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 10:26 AM~10879105
> *
> *
> [/b]


put them on tinypic. i cant see them


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
..........................TU MADRE....................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

......TTB...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

so whoes going to tha park thiz sunday


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 26 2008, 07:50 PM~10959417
> *so whoes going to tha park thiz sunday
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:birthday's this sunday :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 26 2008, 06:52 PM~10959429
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:birthday's this sunday  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


who's???? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 27 2008, 10:43 AM~10963062
> *who's???? :biggrin:
> *


 his foo.....:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 28 2008, 06:39 AM~10968810
> * his foo.....:biggrin:
> *


i know i heard about his sweet 15! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 29 2008, 10:29 PM~10977483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: JAJAJA I LOOK DI DI RIN IN THA PIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10986001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JAJAJA I LOOK DI DI RIN IN THA PIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i saw that :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 28 2008, 08:29 AM~10968888
> *i know i heard about his sweet 15! :biggrin:
> *


you besta believe


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 1 2008, 10:55 AM~10989021
> *you besta believe
> *


hahaha...get back at me about them parts!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 3 2008, 07:02 PM~11008951
> *
> *


WILL SOMEBODY ELSE POST IN THIS TOPIC BESIDES ME FOR ONCE!!..WHERE THE HELL IS ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hi :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11018595
> * hi  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: bout time!...wassup man :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 10:30 AM~11021721
> *
> *


Whens the last time you strolled out to the park??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 5 2008, 12:21 PM~11017092
> *WILL SOMEBODY ELSE POST IN THIS TOPIC BESIDES ME FOR ONCE!!..WHERE THE HELL IS ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 6 2008, 08:32 PM~11025208
> *Whens the last time you strolled out to the park??
> *


damn its been a while, i went out there after the cinco de mayo show. i wish i could go out there more often but i work every sunday. 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 6 2008, 08:59 PM~11025402
> *WHAT :biggrin:
> *


AY!... Whuts Da Deal??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 7 2008, 08:56 AM~11027635
> *damn its been a while, i went out there after the cinco de mayo show.  i wish i could go out there more often but i work every sunday.
> :thumbsdown:
> *


damn that sux  ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2008, 11:41 AM~11037011
> *AY!... Whuts Da Deal??? :biggrin:
> *


with wat


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 8 2008, 10:35 AM~11037460
> *with wat
> *


with you foo...how u been :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chillin like a villin, how is workin life for you.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 11:56 AM~11056127
> *chillin like a villin, how is workin life for you.
> *


gettin use to it, lovin paydays :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

and you know we were there :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11080483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!  :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn looks like alot more clubs coming out to the park thats real cool.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

na,they are all big wheels.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey big girls O i meant big wheels need sum lovin too. lol. whatz up homies. we need to set up a date so us frm tha 254 can roll down their & chill with yall at Chicano Park, ive alwayz heard bout it & would love to meet it.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 08:00 PM~11088572
> *Hey big girls O i meant big wheels need sum lovin too. lol. whatz up homies. we need to set up a date so us frm tha 254 can roll down their & chill with yall at Chicano Park, ive alwayz heard bout it & would love to meet it.
> *


come down this weekend after the heatwave :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

....ttt.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 16 2008, 12:35 PM~11103778
> *....ttt.....
> *


TTB LIKE MILOS CAR...........HAHAHAHAH I AM GETTING BETTER.......... :cheesy: 
...................OH YEAH TU MADRE MILO..............


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11088481
> *na,they are all big wheels.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 17 2008, 03:22 PM~11114048
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whut place did you get with the bike!?..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn the park was packed


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 21 2008, 01:31 PM~11139589
> *damn the park was packed
> *


Pics or it didn't happen....
How did u do [email protected] Hw


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 21 2008, 11:31 AM~11139589
> *damn the park was packed
> *


FO-SHO..........................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11162616
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 06:18 PM~11162646
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 27 2008, 07:48 AM~11188819
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


BLAME MILO :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i wanted to go cruise the park today but last night we did a lil too much of







so i think iam just gonna chill at the house tonight. i have a major headache


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 27 2008, 03:38 PM~11191077
> *i wanted to go cruise the park today but last night we did a lil too much of
> 
> 
> ...


its okay, there werent alot of people at all at the park today for some reason...BUT NEXT WEEKEND ITS GOING TO GET PACKED LIKE CRAZY!......EVEN MIKLO IS GOIN :biggrin: .....RIGHT miklo?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Have some new 20s for sale, $900 5 lug


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 27 2008, 06:11 PM~11191792
> *its okay, there werent alot of people at all at the park today for some reason...BUT NEXT WEEKEND ITS GOING TO GET PACKED LIKE CRAZY!......EVEN MIKLO IS GOIN :biggrin: .....RIGHT miklo?
> *


 :dunno: i can try and get the day off, whats goin on next weekend???


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

[/quote]

inspiration for me to wanna go back out to chicano park ....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 10:43 AM~11196573
> *:dunno: i can try and get the day off, whats goin on next weekend???
> *


well the fiesta thing was goin on at the park this past sunday and usually no one go's to the park due to cops beig thier for the fiesta thing (security) and next weekend nothing is goin on at the park and so more than likely everyone is goin to show out.. you should go out there for once...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 28 2008, 01:45 PM~11198166
> *well the fiesta thing was goin on at the park this past sunday and usually no one go's to the park due to cops beig thier for the fiesta thing (security) and next weekend nothing is goin on at the park and so more than likely everyone is goin to show out.. you should go out there for once...
> *


i have to work foo! ill see if i can get off, who all that you know of is going to Longview??? im going to try and get everyone to go cruising in Shreveport the sat. night after the show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 28 2008, 03:45 PM~11198166
> *well the fiesta thing was goin on at the park this past sunday and usually no one go's to the park due to cops beig thier for the fiesta thing (security) and next weekend nothing is goin on at the park and so more than likely everyone is goin to show out.. you should go out there for once...
> *


He did go he went after the heat wave dropped off Trini and went home. Like a little bitch.......lol it must of been the white boy in him too many mexicans out there for him. hno: hno: hno: hno: 
*DOWN WITH MILO* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11198543
> *i have to work foo! ill see if i can get off, who all that you know of is going to Longview??? im going to try and get everyone to go cruising in Shreeport the sat. night after the show
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i know yall are f*ckin scarry :ugh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2008, 02:30 PM~11198583
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 04:35 PM~11198611
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :| thats messed up :roflmao: 

why wouldnt you want to cruise that night???


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES LOOKS CHINGON. WHERE R THE BROWN IMPRESSIONS OUT THERE?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2008, 02:29 PM~11198578
> *He did go he went after the heat wave dropped off Trini and went home. Like a little bitch.......lol DOWN WITH MILO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 02:24 PM~11198543
> *i have to work foo! ill see if i can get off, who all that you know of is going to Longview??? im going to try and get everyone to go cruising in Shreveport the sat. night after the show
> *


well from my understanding, everyone has somethin else to do in the club THAT WEEKEEND...no one was too hyped up about longview...so no one is goin FROM MIRACLES.. BUT WE WILL BE AT BELTON AND WACO FOR SURE! :biggrin:  ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2008, 10:33 AM~11205786
> *
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

N E 1 going today I'm going to give it a try today ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 3 2008, 12:01 PM~11247213
> *N E 1 going today I'm going to give it a try today ...
> *


were goin out there alright!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

man someone just got shot :0 turn it on the newsssss omgawdddddddddddd i gotta go


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

where in temple ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn 103 degrees without window tint too... :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 3 2008, 03:48 PM~11248192
> *damn 103 degrees without window tint too...  :uh:
> *


park got packed yesterday huh?....good to see yall out there


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

where's BIG RICK with the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

T.T.B. ...................LIKE MILO.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2008, 04:02 PM~11257479
> *T.T.B. ...................LIKE MILO.....
> *


f*&# milo :angry:  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2008, 09:36 AM~11264005
> *f*&# milo :angry:    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 6 2008, 10:37 AM~11274134
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x187


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 6 2008, 11:08 AM~11274422
> *x187
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

For tha Squid!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11319275
> *For tha Squid!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin nice squid!!...
TAKE THIS MUTHA TO THA TOP!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 17 2008, 01:21 PM~11365458
> *
> *


 :machinegun: TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 20 2008, 06:16 PM~11396864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 6 2008, 11:08 AM~11274422
> *x187
> *


YEAH !!187 TILL THE WHEEL FALLS OFF....................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 22 2008, 07:14 AM~11410280
> *YEAH !!187 TILL THE 13's FALLS OFF....................
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

who's all gonna make it out to the park this weekend??  ....its supposed to be another good weekend!...then labor day monday hardly anyone has to work!... SO WHO'S ALL GONNA ROLL OUT?? :biggrin: ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 29 2008, 08:15 PM~11474649
> *who's all gonna make it out to the park this weekend??  ....its supposed to be another good weekend!...then labor day monday hardly anyone has to work!... SO WHO'S ALL GONNA ROLL OUT?? :biggrin: ...
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2008, 08:36 PM~11475674
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL TAKE MY CHOP TOP IF YOU TAKE YOURS !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 30 2008, 06:49 AM~11477658
> *I'LL TAKE MY CHOP TOP IF YOU TAKE YOURS !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH, HE DONT WANT IT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 30 2008, 10:15 AM~11478300
> *OH, HE DONT WANT IT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 30 2008, 12:57 PM~11479032
> *
> *


i meant ALEX AINT READY!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 30 2008, 08:49 AM~11477658
> *I'LL TAKE MY CHOP TOP IF YOU TAKE YOURS !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Aug 30 2008, 12:15 PM~11478300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do i say this without hurtin your little feelings "Bitch Please" :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 i might have to leave work early today


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11483196
> *Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 10:44 PM~11486278
> *some pics @ the park
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

were are all da lowrider chill spots in Austin iam from Chicago ive gone 2 a lot of shows in da expo center maby some of U's have seen me i am from cre8tive c.c.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up Kandy paint...
On sundays its Chicano Park, or lady bird lake? i'm sure there is another name for it as well... Depends on what direction your coming from, but take the riverside exit and head down towards the water, and just go into the park....I'm not sure of all the street names and chit! :biggrin:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

i live like 7 miles away from Austin going north but is that every Sunday n do a lot of nice low lows show up


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

this are da cars n bike we brought from Chicago


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Kandy, for the most part it is every sunday! There is alot of lowriders along with alot of big rims as well.... Check it out next sunday, look around on the different topics, i'm sure people will be posting pictures from this past sunday at the park.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 06:08 AM~11488427
> *Kandy, for the most part it is every sunday! There is alot of lowriders along with alot of big rims as well.... Check it out next sunday, look around on the different topics, i'm sure people will be posting pictures from this past sunday at the park.
> *


  wat up mayne.......


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 06:08 AM~11488427
> *Kandy, for the most part it is every sunday! There is alot of lowriders along with alot of big rims as well.... Check it out next sunday, look around on the different topics, i'm sure people will be posting pictures from this past sunday at the park.
> *


  thanx homie i will check it out next Sunday


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

kiki, did you make it home alright last night..... :biggrin: 
or did your daughter have to drive and hit switches
for you.... :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 12:14 PM~11490015
> *kiki, did you make it home alright last night..... :biggrin:
> or did your daughter have to drive and hit switches
> for you.... :0
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: FORREALS CHE CRAZY MAYNE ........FEW MORE YEARS AND SHE WILL BE THE ONE DRIVING, STITTED I'LL BE IN THE BACK CHILLIN WITH A CORONA........... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
DID I MISS ANYTHING AFTER I LEFT OR DID YA'LL LEAVE AFTER I DID


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

kiki, we didn't stay much longer after you blazed......
Not much else went down...  
That was some funny chit with your girl hitting on anybody with switches... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 05:50 PM~11492251
> *kiki, we didn't stay much longer after you blazed......
> Not much else went down...
> That was some funny chit with your girl hitting on anybody with switches... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS HOW WE ROLL...................HAHAHAHAHA C'YA AT THE CARWASH........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11483196
> *Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2008, 08:55 AM~11482985
> *How do i say this without hurtin your little feelings "Bitch Please" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MIRACLES C.C. WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON I H DIRTY 5 AND WILLIAM CANNON ON SEPT 7th IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT ON BY... OR IF YOU JUST WANT TO CHO OFF YOUR CAR WITH OURS ...BRING IT HOMIES........FOOD AND DRINKS WILL BE ON SELL AS WELL......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 03:13 PM~11499656
> *MIRACLES C.C. WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON I H DIRTY 5 AND WILLIAM CANNON ON SEPT 7th IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT ON BY... OR IF YOU JUST WANT TO CHO OFF YOUR CAR WITH OURS ...BRING IT HOMIES........FOOD AND DRINKS WILL BE ON SELL AS WELL......
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

carwashes all over the ATX.... 

so iam gonna have to change mine up a lil


Miggy will be all over Austin on Sept 7th if you need your lawn mowed, house painted, free cable tv ran from your neighbors house, or any electrical or plumbing work done...

just bring a case of beer .. its for a good cause fellaz :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2008, 01:35 PM~11508301
> *carwashes all over the ATX....
> 
> so iam gonna have to change mine up a lil
> ...


YEAH !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

high


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 5 2008, 01:48 PM~11528033
> *high
> *


 :420: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 5 2008, 03:41 PM~11528965
> *:420:  :roflmao:
> *


<span style='color:red'>FO-SHIZZLE" MY BIZZLE.........</span>


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 6 2008, 08:05 AM~11534050
> *<span style='color:red'>FO-SHIZZLE" MY BIZZLE.........</span>
> *


you takin cammy out to tha park tommorow?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone? tomorrow is bring your cars and chill at the park day. 
all car clubs (respectful car clubs) are welcome.

we will have hamburgers, Sausage wraps and sodas. 

so if you are not doing anything please come by.

location- Chicano park

if you have any questions please pm me. 


big rick

2 till whenever


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 6 2008, 10:23 AM~11534575
> *you takin cammy out to tha park tommorow?
> *


OOH.......... YOU DAM RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ITS WAY SEXIER THAN THE CHINCHILLAS CHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

so since the show is off lets just go to the park :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

Last week a couple of us showed up late to cruise and park. We left soon after cause a dumb ass in a stock looking black SUV got on top of the curve and passed through speeding on top of the grass. We was there chilling with our kids..and these dumb asses are driving all aggressive..They're just gonna ruin the cruising spot for the lows again. Not to mention run over and kill somebody. And yes, it was all the non lowriders acting stupid. From what I've read here, this was not the first time this has happened. :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lets hit up the logs at about 5


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rey Tre_@Sep 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11599616
> *Last week a couple of us showed up late to cruise and park. We left soon after cause a dumb ass in a stock looking black SUV got on top of the curve and passed through speeding on top of the grass. We was there chilling with our kids..and these dumb asses are driving all aggressive..They're just gonna ruin the cruising spot for the lows again. Not to mention run over and kill somebody. And yes, it was all the non lowriders acting stupid. From what I've read here, this was not the first time this has happened.  :uh:
> *


Yeah somebody is always acting stupid,shit to much money and time in our cars to have someone mess it up,I cant even get full coverage on my ride :angry:


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 14 2008, 08:22 PM~11601412
> *Yeah somebody is always acting stupid,shit to much money and time in our cars to have someone mess it up,I cant even get full coverage on my ride :angry:
> *


Exactly!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey Tre_@Sep 14 2008, 07:42 PM~11601561
> *Exactly!
> *


WAS UP REY THIS TURTLE FROM HEREFORD...........


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Sep 14 2008, 09:35 PM~11601970
> *WAS UP REY THIS TURTLE FROM HEREFORD...........
> *


Que onda Turtle! Need to talk to you homie. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

how waz tha park :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 15 2008, 09:13 AM~11605736
> *how waz tha park :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE AND BREEZY....................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 15 2008, 10:14 AM~11606190
> *NICE AND BREEZY....................
> *


nice


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 14 2008, 08:22 PM~11601412
> *Yeah somebody is always acting stupid,shit to much money and time in our cars to have someone mess it up,I cant even get full coverage on my ride :angry:
> *


YEA YOU CAN GET IT JUST CALL PROGRESSIVE THEY LL DO IT I GOT IT ON MINE 4 $132 A MONTH. THATS $15,000 WORTH OF COVERAGE . TRY AN SEE...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 15 2008, 12:14 PM~11606190
> *NICE AND BREEZY....................
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MIRACLES C.C.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 27 2008, 08:43 AM~11713745
> *MIRACLES C.C.
> *


X2........................................IN MY AZ I'I'I MEAN YOUR AZ..........


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2008, 03:09 PM~11762070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET..............


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 22 2008, 01:56 PM~11665350
> *YEA YOU CAN GET IT JUST CALL PROGRESSIVE THEY LL DO IT I GOT IT ON MINE 4 $132 A MONTH. THATS $15,000 WORTH OF COVERAGE . TRY AN SEE...
> *


Hell yeah gonna look into it, I drive my cutlass everyday in early morning rush hour and EVERYBODY acts like the dont see me or my H.I.Ds lights!!


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: itz park day whoes going :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 5 2008, 12:00 PM~11782727
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: itz pick up a prostitute day whoes going  :biggrin:
> *



i only got 20 dollars on me but fuck it count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 2 2008, 06:00 PM~11762466
> *SWEET..............
> *



or do you still only charge 10? i remember back in the day when you first started you had the dollar menu.. thoses were the days


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

only 5 low riders out there last night


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 07:28 AM~12178173
> *only 5 low riders out there last night
> *


:cheesy: i mean :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 3 2008, 04:28 PM~11771855
> *Hell yeah gonna look into it, I drive my cutlass everyday in early morning rush hour and EVERYBODY acts like the dont see me or my H.I.Ds lights!!
> *


i seen you riden around here and there
you work at sears right on palmer?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

BUMP :dunno:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 18 2008, 11:53 AM~12190036
> *i seen you riden around here and there
> you work at sears right on palmer?
> *


Yes sir,if anybody needs to rent a car,come on in and Ill hook it up :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it was pretty badass last night, all chilled out like it should be


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

2009, 
any one been goin to the Park ?? lets see those pics.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

went last night... it sucked :thumbsdown:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Feb 22 2010, 06:45 PM~16691543
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524811 :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

ANYBODY STILL LOWRIDIN OUT THERE? :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@May 14 2011, 07:36 PM~20553642
> *ANYBODY STILL LOWRIDIN OUT THERE?  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Sunday July 3rd.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------

